# Travel Talk > Travel News >  travelling

## tranzysmitha

travelling is best way to change your mood  and  know  many places increase your general knowledge about your world meet new people . these are benefits of travelling

please tell me other benefits  of travelling ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## kleindrew30

Yes, there are lots of benefits in travelling. Meeting new people, learning different cultures, finding new friends, enjoy the views in different places you go and a lot more.

----------


## kulinilesh

traveling is the activity of moving or journeying from one place to another, esp to places far from home.

----------


## crabiajohan

I also like the travelling very much at exotic and famous destination in the world. by travelling we are more learn about different languages, religions, living and food and nature ,culture of peoples at other places. and we can discover lot of about our self. 
Comfort Inn hotel davenport

----------


## searchnmeet

new place are always attractive, and relaxing.

----------


## SN2015

Yes, there are lots of benefits in travelling. Meeting new people, learning different cultures, finding new friends, enjoy the views in different places you go and a lot more. Panvel to Ratnagiri Train
 Railway Station is a railway station in the city of Shirdi, Maharashtra state, India. Sainagar Shirdi is a railway terminus and belongs to Central Railways of Indian Railways.
visit: http://mumbailocaltraintimetable.net

----------


## SN2015

Explore Mumbai in a Day
What you will visit and what not??? Heres some advice for your trip.Visit main and famous parts of Mumbai.

*Mumbai Darshan in a Day*

Trip includes:

Exploring the city with private guide.
Sightseeing tour  of Mumbai.
Visit Gateway of India and vibrant Harbour.
Go to Prince of Wales Museum.
Visit Hanging garden and Marine Drive.
Watch unique outdoor laundry of Dhobi Ghat.
Visit does not include Entry fees.Refer Mumbai local train time table for any guidence about train.Visit some of those famous spot during this 8-hour sightseeing tour. Cross the Gateway of India, overlooking Mumbais busy Harbour. See the Prince of Wales Museum, The Hanging Gardens, Marine Drive, and the extraordinary Dhobi Ghat, Mumbais unique and colorful outdoor laundry.

----------


## Gaurav Goutam

Traveling give you confidence, wondering new things, talking with new people

----------


## TomBrown

thanks for the info!

----------


## shamu424

Travel is the activity of going from one place to another place. When a person makes the same trip every day to work or school, this type of travelling is usually called "commuting." Some people travel to other cities as part of their job. Types of travelling: Hiking. Cruise ship vacations.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

Travelling to new places helps to reduce stress and motivates us. Mind refreshment is very important in this busy life. Hiking, scuba diving, trekking, rafting can be adventurous while trip. Recently I had visited Galapagos island & I did many adventurous activities with the help of my tour guide (Tip Top Cruises). I have very nice experience during my trip to Galapagos island.

----------


## shamu424

For us, travel means freedom. Freedom from possessions, schedules and obligations. The freedom to explore, learn and to grow. Freedom means traveling at a slower speed, and really seeing where we are, rather than rushing through a package trip at top speed.

----------


## shamu424

Why Are Header Tags Important for SEO? First and foremost, header tags matter because they are a great way to communicate information to users about the content of your page. Clear, descriptive, and keyword-rich header tags can help a user quickly and accurately understand all of the content on any given page.

----------


## franciskasalay

Have you been to Cambodia?

----------


## shamu424

Traveling means giving yourself and your mind a break from the monotonous pattern of life, each one of us live day in and out. It could be the journey to the destination, the picturesque sightseeing, or the friendly people you meet on your way.

----------


## Diego Sampaio

Hi. Where and what do you like to play?

----------


## Kaka88

If you plan to book a vacation, I recommend that you see the offer hotel poznan centrum. Comfortable, modern hotel for rent in the city center. Check available dates and book your stay today.

----------


## Aika

I found my soulmate after he traveled to Africa.

----------


## romandavis

It is very interesting news for those related to the business community, and they have to travel from one country to other countries about their business.

----------


## caren1337

Yeah, i agree with you, but sometimes the best way to travel is travelling with friends)))

----------


## KarolinBosch

Hi, I like travelling very much, I can't sit in the same place.

----------

